# Looking for Savate



## getgoin (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm looking for Savate in the south Seattle area, If anybody knows of a place pass it on. Thanks.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have studied Savate from books and training tapes, and incorporated it into my JKD. Maybe if we cannot find an instructor we could train together from instructional materials. Im Steve and I'm in Lacey, just north of Olympia. I have a fully outfitted small indoor dojo and a large backyard to train in, if you're interested. Send me a PM if interested and I'll give you my e-mail addy and we can chat about it. 

Do tell here if you found an instructor in the area.. Savate is something I'm very interested in. Also interested in training in Weng Chun trapping and any weapons arts (Kali/knives/swords, etc..) Praying Mantis, Aikido. I use all of this in a JKD conceptual matrix, but I am sure there's more I *don't know* about each art than I *do* know..


----------



## arnisador (Nov 14, 2005)

It's very hard to find a savate school in the States. The only savateurs I've ever met--perhaps three of them in my life--have been JKD instructors who got savate certification of some sort to augment their JKD.  The JKD remained their principal interest, though one did teach a regular savate program. I don't know if he still does.


----------

